# My Londinium Setup!



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Londinium 1 and Ceado E37s tucked in nicely together!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Horrah


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looks fantastic - artfully placed - lever magic.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Quality set up, nice.

John


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

artfully placed and artfully shot


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Ah, a set up I know and love well ... I think we have the same milk jug too


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

fluffles said:


> Ah, a set up I know and love well ... I think we have the same milk jug too


He's not moved in has he?????????


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Brewer in training said:


> He's not moved in has he?????????


Ha! Yes that's what I meant, we have the actual same milk jug


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice setup! Looking forward to joining the L1 club meself soon!

Have you got a hole in the bottom of your cupboard to top up your hopper??


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Fluffles can you pickup some Yeo Valley full fat on your way home? I've been overdoing the lattes today and we're running low..


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Milanski said:


> Have you got a hole in the bottom of your cupboard to top up your hopper??


Hmmm. Smallish hole. Funnel. Cork. Hmmmm.....


----------

